# Scrub a cat



## cptrayes (23 November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0xT5xWrqwY&feature=youtu.be


Anyone else got a cat that likes this?  To get the full effect, you need the sound up  





.......


----------



## CLM (23 November 2014)

Made me smile!  He clearly loves being scrubbed, he is in ecstasy.  If I tried that with either of mine...well it would end badly for me!   As I had the sound up, my cat is now looking behind the sofa for him....


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2014)

He begs for that treatment every morning!   The rougher the better   We went easy in the video for fear of people accusing us of abusing him.


----------



## Lanky Loll (24 November 2014)

Daft critter  we've got one that begs for bum rubs - harder the better.  Goes along nose on the ground, butt in the air whilst you scritch it


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 November 2014)

Love the look on his face that says 'hey, whatdaya stop for ?' Our cats used to enjoy rough rubs too.


----------



## FubsyMog (24 November 2014)

Unfortunately can't watch video in work, but one of our cats loves having her ears squeezed and rubbed *really* hard...as in, my hand hurts from doing it. She goes into a sort of trance. The kitten seems to enjoy being kicked across the floor - he pounces on your feet, then you sort of lob him across the room, whereupon he crouches and pounces again. He gets really excited with this game - it must look awful to an outsider though!

Hairy little freaks, all of them!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (24 November 2014)

My ridiculous Siamese X likes this sort of thing, even on his tummy. Only trouble is it gets him over-excited and he starts whirling around in circles grabbing at my hands, so he's only allowed a bit of abuse on special occasions


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2014)

I love the idea that we are all secretly abusing our masochistic cats while hoping no-one is looking in the window.  Kitten kicking, the new Olympic sport!


----------



## FubsyMog (24 November 2014)

cptrayes said:



			I love the idea that we are all secretly abusing our masochistic cats while hoping no-one is looking in the window.  Kitten kicking, the new Olympic sport!
		
Click to expand...

We need a club!


----------



## Honey08 (24 November 2014)

I just tried it with ours.  Big ginger boy loved it, the petite lady cat battered me back!


----------



## cptrayes (24 November 2014)

Honey08 said:



			I just tried it with ours.  Big ginger boy loved it, the petite lady cat battered me back!
		
Click to expand...


I hope you aren't too injured  ?


----------



## Honey08 (24 November 2014)

Thank you, no I survived, but won't be playing that game with her again!


----------



## Equi (25 November 2014)

Reminds me of my kitty Ron who died not to long ago :'(

Cant get over him tbh


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 November 2014)

my cat loves to be rubbed under his ears pretty hard lol, he's a right thug alleycat! he's never got his claws out with me even if you rub his tummy, you can practically throw him about (ie pick up, throw over shoulder, flip him on his back etc) and he loves it.


----------



## Janah (13 December 2014)

Both of my cats love there tummies rubbed and will let me carry on as long as I can be bothered to do it, no claws or teeth.  One also likes her tail pulled, not in a jerky way, just a gentle pull, I can pull her around the leather sofa, she purrs the whole time.

Like most cats, doors are meant to go thro, the fact they have just done so matters not, they queue up for doors to be opened, and yes they do have a cat flap. I am thinking of putting in a rotating door.  One also bashes on the window to come in, too lazy to use the cat flap.


----------

